

OccupySF Hackathon Tonight - andre3k1
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/2325537746

======
andre3k1
It should be a good time. We hope to get a few programmers, designers, artists
and anyone else in the area who's interested in meeting like-minded people.

Tonight we will hold an icebreaker. We will also be forming teams. Tomorrow
night marks the end of the hackathon. We will have presentations and vote on
an audience favorite.

